# how to use text to speech as microphone in skype



## sa3er

hi, i'm speechless. its possible talk to other people by skype for me?!
this video shows somebody using of skype for talking to his family !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyieYWMHs_I
 so its possible 100%, but how ?
i downloaded Cepstral tts. and Nextup talker software. i wanna know that how i can define Nexup talker voice output as microphone input ? in this way it will work for skype ^o^

plz tell me step by step what i have to do


----------



## Zatharus

If the Nexup talker's output is selectable in Skype, you should find it under Tools>Options>Audio Settings.  Otherwise, you could simply patch your audio out from the computer running Nexup talker into the line input of your other computer running Skype.  Yes, you could do this with one machine, but then you would also run into some feedback issues.


----------



## sniperchang

If you go to your Sounds and Audio Devices Properties (in control panel) you can open a dialog to select which device you record from. Under windows XP it would look like this






You may need to click options->properties to select recording options. Just select Stereo mix, then whenever you record, or use skype, the program will hear whatever sound the computer makes.


----------



## Zatharus

That is also an option, though, the other user on the call will suffer from the feedback of their voice.


----------

